# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Starting first cycle

## cfknight

Wanting to start my first cycle of test but I need to know a good kind/brand to get..... Thinking test-c or e?Thanks

----------


## BG

Moved this to the q+a you will get more replies here.

----------


## AddaxTheBulldog

Test C or E will be best because as a new user you will only have to pin twice a week. As far as brands go you will be limited to what you can get from your source. Do you know your source personally or do you get your stuff online?

----------


## chris.baker

Not supposed to discuss brands in the forum, correct?

----------

